# what do you pay to ship 1 shirt?



## campfire

It looks like it's been awhile since this topic has been discussed, and postal rates have clearly gone up.

I just mailed a t-shirt in my own envelope (cost around 80 cents) via First Class Mail. U.S.P.S. charge = $2.87

Delivery Confirmation charge = .75

My total cost = $4.42

I charge $4.95 for s&h. (that .50 covered my gas getting to the post office)

I have not set up a U.P.S. account yet. Perhaps a should?

What is the best rate anyone is paying for shipping, and what are your total costs when you include buying envelopes/boxes, etc?

Thanks!

c


----------



## R1Lover

4.80 USPS Priority Mail only 

and they pick up and provide free packaging too, so no trips to the post office and no buying packaging  Most of all everyone receives there package fast! and they love that!


----------



## stuffnthingz

I put the postage on using the USPS estimator tool if they ordered from me directly, or I create a Paypal label for postage if they bought via ebay or the web. Electronic confirmation is only like .18 so I do pay for that, but do not pay the confirmation for manual postage. I drop these off at my work's mail room, or put them in my mailbox, I never have to drive to the post office.

2.50 postage (est.)
.18 electronic delivery
.17 ziplock 10 x 13 bag
.17 12 x 16 poly mailer
.17 business card magnet
.01 bus. card
.06 1/2 sheet label
******
3.26 for this example, actual postage varies slightly by zipcode.


----------



## campfire

where do you buy your poly mailers from? I have been thinking baout getting them from ULINE, but hae also wondered about Costco or Sam's.


----------



## hextex

R1 has the right idea I believe. USPS will give you most of the supplies for free, along with pick it up for under $5 you can't go wrong. Now if you are sending 50 shirts at time, UPS and FedEx may have the best deal, however UPS and FedEx will stop regular pick ups at your location if you don't ship *X *amount of packages. (at least they stopped picking up at my friends place daily because they said she wasn't sending enough packages daily.)

Free USPS Supplies Here

Remember if you use the priority packaging, you must ship priority.


----------



## R1Lover

Yes I love it, when considering I don't have to buy supplies other then shipping labels it's not really a decision for me. The faster service and one rate for anywhere in the USA is perfect for me. The bonus is I can fit about 6-7 shirts in a small priority box so that's about 1.40 each. About half of my customers order more then 2 shirts for this savings and it sells more shirts too.  (small box flat rate is 9.80)


----------



## binki

$5 priority mail and the boxes come to me free from the post office. I order online so no real output there.


----------



## COEDS

I ship all things through the USPS, This allows me to most efficient. .... JB


----------



## gothicaleigh

One more vote for USPS. Priority Mail service provides free shipping supplies for all but the largest orders (including the ever-popular Tyvek bags). Priority Mail plus Delivery Confirmation costs only $5.45 for most orders. ($4.80 Priority Mail + .65 Delivery Confirmation)


----------



## R1Lover

gothicaleigh said:


> One more vote for USPS. Priority Mail service provides free shipping supplies for all but the largest orders (including the ever-popular Tyvek bags). Priority Mail plus Delivery Confirmation costs only $5.45 for most orders.


Actually it's only 4.75 if you do it online  you get a discount plus free delivery confirmation.


----------



## gothicaleigh

R1Lover said:


> Actually it's only 4.75 if you do it online  you get a discount plus free delivery confirmation.


You know, I've never even looked into the online costs before. lol 
The Post Office is right across the street from my shop, so we've always done business in person. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I get my bags from this Ebay seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-EACH-9x12-1...11650QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

In that auction, the bags are 9.4 cents each, and that's where I try to keep my costs on bags. For the very largest bags I buy, the 19x24, I think I paid 12-13 cents. That seller will combine shipping, and on subsequest orders, I wrote that I expected more of a discount since I am a repeat buyer, and lo and behold, they gave a better one. Go figure. 

My costs look most like Stuffnthingz bc I also use online shipping, to get the .18 delivery confirmation fee (I just need to know where stuff is.. ), and the ease of printing barcode labels from home. Now they offer the discount, whoo hoo. When it is more economical to combine shipping and upgrade to Priority Mail, I use the Post Offices tyvek or boxes, but realized the box adds more weight to the overall package than the tyvek bags, and can sometimes put me above the 2 lb limit for PM at the lowest rate, so I watch the ounces carefully on my shipping scale. 

If you plan to use USPS, it's a great idea to register an account online, if you don't ship thru Paypal. Also, I'd suggest to put a call into the local postmaster, or schedule a visit. I did and I found out a wealth of information from that chat. I let them know I had a lot of shipping to do, what obstacles I faced and they let me know -- the postmaster and my carrier was there, too -- what I can do to make their job keep flowing smoothly, and they let me know what they could do for me to make my shipping easy as pie. They did just that. I wouldn't have thought to talk to them, but was so glad I did... I originally started out by asking for a blue box or local drop center on my side of town, and instead, we worked out all the details just for me.. never would have thought it. But the post office was great to deal with, felt like a shipping partner to me.


----------



## campfire

Wow, I actually fogot that I set up a USPS account awhile back. I did not know that they offered a discount of some sort. Well, this changes everything! My main concern has always been providing a tracking # because if customers don't get their items in a few days, they sometimes flip out and want a tracking #. 

OK, USPS and their envelopes seem like the way to go. Plus, I recently read that, which is fantastic:

*The USPS is the only mailing and shipping company in the nation to receive Cradle to Cradle Certification at the Silver level from MDBC for humane and environmental health.*

Awesome!


----------



## Girlzndollz

campfire said:


> OK, USPS and their envelopes seem like the way to go.


Well, yes, their envelopes if you want to mail everything Priority... but your own poly bags if you want to use First Class/Parcel rates. 

Delivery confirmation is free with Priority, but if things haven't changed, it is 18 cents online for First Class/Parcel.


----------



## Malu

I also buy USPS Priority shipping online. The free packaging and its free delivery are awesome for me since I'm in Hawaii and shipping from the mainland (Uline) is KILLER. USPS flat rate boxes are fantastic when I'm shipping out of state.


----------



## hextex

Do not depend on USPS for tracking results, even if you get a tracking number. It's no good because most packages are put in larger bags and never scanned in between destinations like UPS and FedEX. So that is a downside to USPS, but it helps keep the cost down I guess.

People can say what they want about the USPS being bad or whatever, but many times it all depends on the local postal office, and the service people receives from it. If the post office has a package that has a delivery attempt date of a certain date, they will call someone in that is off that day, or a temp driver just to deliver that one package. So it will cost the PO $40-$50 just to make sure that one $5 package gets there on time. They really do try.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I hear you on the delivery confirmation. It's not designed to be a tracking number, just a delivery confirmation, so information as to the packages where abouts can be sketchy sometimes. It is Usually very reliable, and we have found a wayward package or two by having info on it's last known whereabouts, but sometimes the online info isn't updated until the package is actually delivered, but really, that's what it's main purpose is. 

Twice I had packages go wayward (Ebay sales) but that 18 cents for DC kept the customer from being mad at me bc USPS showed online they were in possession of the package. Without the 18 cents DC, I have nothing to show good faith on my part that I shipped. I've been saved by it, but never beat by it. DC for 18 cents? I like it! Oh, I pay the 18 cents bc I like to use First Class whenever possible. Seems most peeps don't need things immediately, and enjoy the option of saving some money on shipping if they don't need the higher priced PM. Adds an edge of competitiveness to pricing as well. Just a few random thoughts.


----------



## R1Lover

I love USPS


----------



## Rodney

campfire said:


> It looks like it's been awhile since this topic has been discussed, and postal rates have clearly gone up.
> 
> I just mailed a t-shirt in my own envelope (cost around 80 cents) via First Class Mail. U.S.P.S. charge = $2.87
> 
> Delivery Confirmation charge = .75
> 
> My total cost = $4.42
> 
> I charge $4.95 for s&h. (that .50 covered my gas getting to the post office)
> 
> I have not set up a U.P.S. account yet. Perhaps a should?
> 
> What is the best rate anyone is paying for shipping, and what are your total costs when you include buying envelopes/boxes, etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> c


Your delivery confirmation fee seems high.

I use endicia and I shipped a USPS package today via First Class Mail and it cost $2.88 *with* delivery confirmation.

I don't charge for gas because I don't go to the post office  I just use the USPS Carrier Pickup feature and schedule it online and have them pick it up from my doorstep for *free*.

I get my polymailer shipping bags from the valuemailers ebay seller for about half the cost of Uline: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer


----------



## tqualizerman

Can any Canadian shops give their shipping costs?

Currently it costs us around $7-8 CAD to ship one of our t-shirts through Canada Post. We're shipping in small pizza box like packaging to protect the battery pack that comes with the T-Qualizer t-shirt but are looking into less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Robert H

gothicaleigh said:


> One more vote for USPS. Priority Mail service provides free shipping supplies for all but the largest orders (including the ever-popular Tyvek bags). Priority Mail plus Delivery Confirmation costs only $5.45 for most orders. ($4.80 Priority Mail + .65 Delivery Confirmation)


Which one of the items below do you use to ship single or double shirts in?

Product: Priority Mail APO/FPO Envelope (MILI-PAC)

Product: Priority Mail Envelope


----------



## Girlzndollz

EnvyApparel said:


> Which one of the items below do you use to ship single or double shirts in?
> 
> Product: Priority Mail APO/FPO Envelope (MILI-PAC)


Just wondering, did you know the mili pacs are used for shipping to military?


----------



## Rodney

EnvyApparel said:


> Which one of the items below do you use to ship single or double shirts in?
> 
> Product: Priority Mail APO/FPO Envelope (MILI-PAC)
> 
> Product: Priority Mail Envelope


The tyvek one (item #EP 14) if you are going to use Priority Mail. It will hold between 1-4 shirts depending on the garment size.

If you use first class mail (which is less expensive), then you can't use the USPS free packaging. So I get my supplies from the valuemailers ebay seller.


----------



## Rico Menor

R1Lover said:


> 4.80 USPS Priority Mail only
> 
> and they pick up and provide free packaging too, so no trips to the post office and no buying packaging  Most of all everyone receives there package fast! and they love that!


+1
I set up a fast ship with the USPS and do it all online, its a free download program that you can get to store all your shipping info. You can print postage, order supplies and all sorts of other cool stuff to make the process easier and faster.


----------



## martinwoods

R1Lover said:


> Actually it's only 4.75 if you do it online  you get a discount plus free delivery confirmation.


Do you have to pay a monthly fee with that?


----------



## R1Lover

martinwoods said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly fee with that?


No there is no monthly fee at all....


----------



## VIP Vince

*how much do you charge for shipping*

Just curious how you guys determine the shipping cost to your customers? If I am just shipping standard ground, what determines how much I charge the customer? 

The reason I am asking is because I figured I would just go to the post office and ask for quotes to get my items shipped. But, 1st I decided to do some mock orders through some of the t shirt websites out there (mostly my compettition). In doing so I came across a VERY wide margin of cost to the customer for shipping. 

On one site it actually cost a total of $36.00 for me to purchase a $20 shirt!!!!!!! They were shipping it from approximately 40 miles away! I would say the range was from $8 - $17 for one or 2 shirts. I find that crazy, and was wondering how they justify that? Another example was $8 shipping for a $3 sticker!!!!!

I don't want to turn away customers because of shipping costs, but I am curious if these companies are making a huge profit from that or what?


----------



## stuffnthingz

*Re: how much do you charge for shipping*

I sell alot of products and have set my shipping by the total $ of the sale and if they buy over a certain amount shipping is FREE. People love free shipping. I typically go for $5 shipping or less if I am buying a personal item or gift. 

I also added an incentive for in state sales, if they buy a certain amount shipping is FREE and it is much lower than the out of state FREE shipping amount.

My web portal is in my sig if you want to troll around them and see how I have set up shipping. Lots of people use actual shipping rates that tie in to their shopping cart via the software package that they use, I use Paypal and it is somewhat limited.

A quick point to note, as Will states (post after this one) in many cases if you add up the total cost of your shipping, it will be too high to be competitive. You need to decide how much of your shipping fees you are willing to eat in your profit. I figure if someone spends a good chunk of money buying from me, I will eat all of the shipping costs. This has worked well for me. 

There is truly no such thing as FREE shipping, someone has to pay the fees and buy the boxes, envelopes, tape, labels etc. It is more a decision of how much of that fee are you willing to pay for your customer


----------



## CUSTOM UK

*Re: how much do you charge for shipping*

Hi. As well as the physical freight cost, you also have the cost of all your packaging materials, the time needed to pack the items, plus the time involved with processing the paperwork. Sometimes when that is all added up, your get more of a true representation of the cost of shipping.

You have to decide what is fair, without being too greedy.


----------



## AndrewOliv

*Re: how much do you charge for shipping*

Well when your shipping tee-shirts my local post office helped me tape them down to size to send as letters which drastically reduces the price.

right now my shipping is set at..
USA - 4.00
Canada - 5.00
Int'l - 8.00


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: how much do you charge for shipping*



VIP Vince said:


> The reason I am asking is because I figured I would just go to the post office and ask for quotes to get my items shipped.


I check the shipping quotes online, in my office. I have lightweight polybags, a digital scale, and a USPS.com account. Once you enter into the website your zip, the destination zip (or country), the weight and shipping mode/method... the price is returned. Actually, various shipping methods and their respective prices are usually returned for me.

Just an added side note: After a while, I made a reference chart, by the ounce, for US, Canada, and UK. The price usually increases by a set $ amount per ounce - up to a certain point. Then you hit a ceiling and had to move to the next higher service. 

After I made my chart, it was very easy to weight my shirt, a label, the bag (not stuffed, I just pile all of it on the scale) and I was able to easily view my reference chart (eliminated the need to look up each weight for a price) and set my shipping that way (for Ebay sales.)

It helped me become very familiar with the way the price scale slides when i made out the chart/spreadsheet.


----------



## Shirteer

R1Lover said:


> 4.80 USPS Priority Mail only
> 
> and they pick up and provide free packaging too, so no trips to the post office and no buying packaging  Most of all everyone receives there package fast! and they love that!


 
Does that 4.80 include everywhere in the states? Just if it is under a pound?


----------



## Blood-Works

I thought it was a 4 pound weight limit with priority flat rate in the envelopes they provide, but I could be wrong.


----------



## CandyFloss

Can anyone recommend if it's better to use a flat rate for shipping or a calculated rate based on where the package is going and how heavy it is? I wonder if it's better to use a flat rate, that's in between the cheapest and the most expensive domestic destination, or a calculated rate that's figured out once the weight of the package is figured out. It seems to me that knowing how much the shipping will cost for whatever it is I want to buy is a nice feeling, for example: 1st class is... UPS is.. overnight is... . Or is it better to make a custom rate for every order?


----------



## Girlzndollz

Here is the "Calculate Postage" tool on the USPS.com website:
Postage Price Calculator

Pop in the info, get a price. 


*Priority = $4.80 any zone if not over 1 lb (exception seems to be not over 2 lbs in your own zone), but here is a link to the prices, per zone, per pound:
http://postcalc.usps.gov/Popups/pop_up22.htm


*Flat rate boxes are priced at one rate regardless of weight. Different size Flat Rate boxes have different prices, so check them out here:
Category - Flat Rate=

*Flat rate envelopes must be able to close properly, and not be reconstructed to hold more. No weight limit, here is info from USPS.com for more:
Postage Price Calculator


When it comes to shipping and getting familiar with the costs, rates, and services, nothing beats spending some time on your shipper's website.

Run some price checks on your most common packages and locations, before long, you will know what is the best shipping method for your business model. It all goes back to research, and more research. I spent a good 2 to 3 days on the USPS.com site... and things change, so stay in touch with your shippers latest policy changes.


----------



## tuan

R1Lover said:


> 4.80 USPS Priority Mail only
> 
> and they pick up and provide free packaging too, so no trips to the post office and no buying packaging  Most of all everyone receives there package fast! and they love that!


How do you pay for your USPS Priority mail postage without going to the postal office? You have an online account where they take shipping charges out of your checking or something like that? I've been wondering about that.


----------



## tuan

I will also be using only USPS Priority Mail shipping (regular and Flat Rate box for orders w/ 5 shirts of more). I was going to go with UPS but found out that UPS adds a $2 surcharge to residential addresses and I don't want my customers to pay an extra $2 for that. 

Also I think it's a crime make money off of shipping and there was one person on this forum who was bragging about making money off of shipping and I couldn't believe that.


----------



## marcelolopez

I use stamps.com
They charge 15.99 a month. They sent me a digital scale for free. I weight the package on the scale, it goes straight to the software they provide you. Then you know exactly the cost of the package to ship.


----------



## tuan

marcelolopez said:


> I use stamps.com
> They charge 15.99 a month. They sent me a digital scale for free. I weight the package on the scale, it goes straight to the software they provide you. Then you know exactly the cost of the package to ship.


Thanks for letting me that. Is Endicia another similar service, I keep hearing about it. Do these 3rd party shipping services integrate well with any ecommerce or shopping cart software, was that a concern for you before you sign up with them? So your Stamps.com account is linked your checking account or credit card or they send you invoice every month?
Thanks.


----------



## marcelolopez

tuan said:


> So your Stamps.com account is linked your checking account or credit card or they send you invoice every month?
> Thanks.


It is linked to my checking account. Every month they charge on my checking account $15.99


----------



## tuan

marcelolopez said:


> It is linked to my checking account. Every month they charge on my checking account $15.99


Thanks for letting me know that. How do you transfer your customers' order info/shipping addresses from your shopping cart or merchant account onto the stamps.com site? Do you have to manually type out every single address when you print shipping labels? Basically I'd like to know how any of these 3rd party shipping services interact with your merchant account or your ecommerce account because my main concern is not having to type out each address one by one.


----------



## marcelolopez

tuan said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. How do you transfer your customers' order info/shipping addresses from your shopping cart or merchant account onto the stamps.com site? Do you have to manually type out every single address when you print shipping labels? Basically I'd like to know how any of these 3rd party shipping services interact with your merchant account or your ecommerce account because my main concern is not having to type out each address one by one.


Hummm well I didn't get to that point yet .
My first order ever over the internet (yesterday, Friday 11/28) I will enter it manually.


----------



## tuan

marcelolopez said:


> Hummm well I didn't get to that point yet .
> My first order ever over the internet (yesterday, Friday 11/28) I will enter it manually.


CONGRATS!
That must be a great feeling to get the very first order. I guess you can start out manually typing the address out but as you grow, which is what we all want to do, we can't sit there and type out 100 shipping addresses.


----------



## marcelolopez

tuan said:


> CONGRATS!
> That must be a great feeling to get the very first order. I guess you can start out manually typing the address out but as you grow, which is what we all want to do, we can't sit there and type out 100 shipping addresses.


Yes, you are right. And that is something else I have to start thinking about. 
I use Quickbooks, and somehow I heard there is a plugging for quickbooks and zencart , and a pluggin for zencart and stamps.com.
But I didn't get that far yet. 
So if anyone knows how to integrate Zencart - Quickbooks - stamps.com here we are !!


----------



## staned

1st class mail and poly shipping bags are the cheapest and the best for single shirts. the delivery time is the same as priority, 2-3 days and poly bags can be delivered through mail slots. poly bags are rain tight and you don't need a label, just use a sharpie. cost to mail a boy beater-$1.86 all 50 states. your receipt has the date you mailed and the city and zipcode it's shipping to. next time i ship i'll see if they can type in the whole address on the receipt. stan


----------



## Robert H

Personally I put my shirts in a poly bag, THEN put it in either a USPS flat rate envelope (single) or flat rate box (2-4). It doesn't matter where its going and as long as its not over the max weight I don't have to weight anything. With USPS online and a thermal printer (+paypal) addresses go right onto the label with no issues.


----------



## Hwy101

I know this is a no-no but.....
Turn the USPS Priority Tyvek bag inside out and "presto" you have a 1st Class Mail Tyvek bag. 
I use Stamps.com and believe it or not, it gets there faster than using PayPal online shipping to same destination using the same postage class.


----------



## splathead

Hwy101 said:


> I know this is a no-no but.....
> Turn the USPS Priority Tyvek bag inside out and "presto" you have a 1st Class Mail Tyvek bag.


I wonder if we are the only ones, or your customers think you are a cheap bastard too? 

Seriously though, you do run the risk of customers getting the impression that you are cheap and cut corners. Not something you want to convey.

After all, it only costs you 10 cents.


----------



## tuan

EnvyApparel said:


> Personally I put my shirts in a poly bag, THEN put it in either a USPS flat rate envelope (single) or flat rate box (2-4). It doesn't matter where its going and as long as its not over the max weight I don't have to weight anything. With USPS online and a thermal printer (+paypal) addresses go right onto the label with no issues.


What brand of thermal printer do you have and how much? Does it work well? Anyone with thermal printing experience or can recommend a good brand to buy? When I was going to use UPS they said they would provide a thermal printer for me to use for free or a very tiny fee but now that I'm going to use USPS instead I think I should invest in a thermal printer.
Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Rodney also uses a thermal printer and says he loves his. He has posted on the forum what kind he has. In addition to Envy's post, here are threads on thermal printers:
T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## Girlzndollz

HWY101 said:


> I know this is a no-no but.....
> Turn the USPS Priority Tyvek bag inside out and "presto" you have a 1st Class Mail Tyvek bag.


Joe is too funny, and I agree with him regarding *appearing* to look like a recycler of sorts to save money on shipping. If the customer paid for their shipping, that kind of should include the cost of something to ship it in. 

*But* those Priority Mail bags do state they shouldn't be used for other than Priority Mail. While most customers may not think twice about it, if in the future you should happen to run across a customer who works for the post office, or doesn't agree with the practice, you could find yourself reported to the Post Office for an offense. Technically the priority mailers I have here says, "Misuse may be a violation of Federal Law". "May", that's an interesting way for them to put it. .

I'm not saying what you or anyone should or should not do, just pointing out another possible reason to consider using poly mailers over flipping the priorities inside out.  
Have a great night.


----------



## Robert H

What benefit besides cost does First class envelope have over a Priority mail envelope? It seems that they both send in the same amount of time and have delivery confirmation. The only disadvantage is with FC I have to buy my own mailers...


----------



## 365 xpression

Hello I have a problem im starting to ship my shirts and I have international shipping to do ups quofed me 80 dollars to ship one shirt and usps quoted me 11 dollars a shirt priorty mail and there is no telling when it will be deliverd I hope it will not be that price for us shipping can some one help me and tell me what steps to take if you want to email me [email protected]


----------



## martinwoods

If you ship one shirt s-xl in a small flat rate priority box through paypal it is $5.15 and you get free delivery confirmation


----------



## splathead

martinwoods said:


> If you ship one shirt s-xl in a small flat rate priority box through paypal it is $5.15 and you get free delivery confirmation


Or ship one shirt s-xl first class through paypal and it's half that much and that includes the 19 cents for delivery confirmation.


----------



## martinwoods

splathead said:


> Or ship one shirt s-xl first class through paypal and it's half that much and that includes the 19 cents for delivery confirmation.


 
sorry did not have time for all that, was just trying to let them kknow to go to paypal

Broke my back this past weekend and it is hard to sit


----------



## superD70

splathead said:


> I wonder if we are the only ones, or your customers think you are a cheap bastard too?
> 
> Seriously though, you do run the risk of customers getting the impression that you are cheap and cut corners. Not something you want to convey.
> 
> After all, it only costs you 10 cents.


Thanks Joe, my monitor needed a nasal powered beer shower, bout choked on my blue moon!

Seriously though that is a big no no, if caught you will be fined severely


----------



## 365 xpression

So whats the best way to ship shirts


----------



## Coachrip

I use US Postal service on smaller shipping orders.


----------



## FEPZ

Not sure I understand. Do you mean you buy the packages, put the products inside the packaging and see it out for a pick up?

How do you arrange the for the pick up?


----------



## splathead

FEPZ said:


> How do you arrange the for the pick up?


Hand it to your mail carrier.


----------



## milamarieonline

For a single shirt via USPS with poly bag, envelope, shipping it ranges for me from $3-4.5


----------



## southofmemphis

I use Shopify for my website and they have a discounted USPS rate, I print my shipping label directly with them and generally it costs about $2.87 for postage on a shirt up to a large. I charge $3 to $3.50 on my site for shipping 1 shirt depending on weight. One fulfilment company uses a flat $5 rate to ship so I just add their costs into mine when I use them to do DTG printing for me. 

USPS priority rates have gone up. I had to ship some flyers to a guy in Florida the other day to give out on campus when he goes back to college at Rutgers soon. Cost almost $12 because of the weight. 

If you need poly shipping bags the best place I've found is FetPak. You can Google them. Cheapest I've found for poly shipping bags anywhere. They also sell boxes and other stuff, I got some jewelry boxes for some jewelry items I've added to my shop. Great price, came with cotton inserts. Nice glossy black boxes. So if you need any fancier packaging for the holiday season coming up I'd say they are a pretty good deal. 

Tam @ southofmemphis.com


----------



## Vitaman

southofmemphis said:


> If you need poly shipping bags the best place I've found is FetPak. You can Google them. Cheapest I've found for poly shipping bags anywhere.


You should check eBay. I get 1000 10"x13" poly mailers for $39.99 with free shipping.


----------



## southofmemphis

That is an awesome price but I personally haven't had a need for 1000 bags yet. Sadly but maybe that will change. At the moment, most of my tees are shipped from my fulfilment partners so the only stuff I ship are the few things I make by hand myself either heat press or my jewelry which I don't sell a ton of. So it depends on the amount of buisness you are doing too or expecting. I only needed 100 bags to fit my needs - but for a lot of product going out the door, that's a great deal. Perhaps one day I'll get to needing that many. At the moment I'd be afraid the glue would rot before I used them all or something. LOL!


----------



## Vitaman

100 can be had for under $9 shipped on eBay. Most supplies I try to buy in bulk. Main reason is I hate running out, but usually if you buy in higher quantity the cost per unit is a lot lower. If I buy 1000, I get them for $4 per 100. Basically after the first 400 poly mailers, it's like getting 600 free.


----------



## southofmemphis

Don't blame you on bulk pricing. I hope that one day I'll have enough orders to justify buying in bulk! I have priority mail boxes out the wazoo from several years ago when I was hand making baby clothing and it was cheaper to use priority mail. Now it isn't as cheap and I'm not gift wrapping the t-shirts like I did the baby clothing so I don't need anything sturdy like those boxes. But now I'm stuck with several boxes full of priority mail boxes of various size. Thus my not wanting to get things in bulk until the buisness really takes off.  I also always forget about eBay, I've been ripped off a few times on there for personal orders so I've been a little uncomfortable ordering from them. In fact, haven't ordered anything from eBay sellers since about 8 years ago when I got burned on a Chirstmas present for my son. Guess I need to remember to check them out. Not everyone is a thief.


----------



## Vitaman

The main thing with eBay is to check the seller's feedback. I always click on their feedback and see what others have to say about similar products they are selling. Most of the sellers who deal in shipping supplies aren't willing to risk their reputation on ripping somebody off for 9 bucks. You are just as likely to have a bad experience on Amazon as you are on eBay unless you buy solely from "Ships and Sold by Amazon.com". The average person doesn't really understand how Amazon works.


----------



## rklovestruck

FEPZ said:


> Not sure I understand. Do you mean you buy the packages, put the products inside the packaging and see it out for a pick up?
> 
> How do you arrange the for the pick up?



We use USPS First Class Mail (up to 1lb I believe) and USPS Priority Mail (up to 6lbs) then UPS Ground for more.

If you want to request a USPS Pickup you can fill out this form:
https://tools.usps.com/go/ScheduleAPickupAction!input.action

We used to schedule 3 months in advance and it SHOULD be free.


----------

